# Bowtech experience



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

I know its a long shot, but im just curious if anyone knows of any new bowtech experiences left in shops. Looking for mainly southern mi


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Try either Mor Archery or Schupachs


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

I saw one on fb today. $600 I think. Not new though


----------



## limige (Sep 2, 2005)

Sorry it was in PA but is new


----------



## Namrock (Apr 12, 2016)

Schupbachs 517 782-8418


----------



## Termie33 (Sep 26, 2002)

thanks


----------



## Nocked Up (Oct 12, 2014)

Tons BNIB on EBay for good prices


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Jays in Clare had a bunch. I didn't look at what models thow.


----------



## wolverines (Jan 29, 2007)

Al n Bob's is always a good place to look if in the GR area.


----------



## Nitro225Optimax (Feb 13, 2011)

Call Sunry's in Fenton if you haven't already.


----------

